# SPRINGER SPANIEL



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Lost or possibly abducted,
5 year old Male springer spaniel black/white
answers to the name bud or buddy

took a walk around fridat Oct. 25th
close to the Gwinner area,
hasn't been seen since then.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm curious if your dog ever showed up?

What a shame.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

haven't checked this area in so long, didn't even see your post.

It was someone elses dog, but i thought this would be a good place to post.

He never did come home and they never found it.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

the guy said that it was minnesota duck hunters shot the dog -he thinks that the dog might of scared some of thier ducks off.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

:eyeroll:

heh, heh, very funny being theres no ducks in ND

:beer:


----------

